
Implementing Traceroute in Go – Blog - rbanffy
https://blog.kalbhor.xyz/post/implementing-traceroute-in-go/
======
alrs
> Its a script that traces the path to a host

No, it's not a script.

~~~
Groxx
What is a script, but a miserable pile of code.

I mean, really, wherever criteria you use to draw the line, there will be
something that appears obviously miscategorized to a human.

------
spicyramen
Good very well known information and command, don't see much innovation just
reinventing the wheel

~~~
eat_veggies
There is value in reimplementing things to learn how they work

